# please correct me the grammar



## Doris

i think this foro is  really important  . If someone want to learn is better .
well, congratulations


----------



## valerie

Doris, creo que tu mensaje no está en el foro adecuado. Mejor deberias preguntar en el foro español-ingles


----------



## Doris

ok Valerie
thanks


----------



## mkellogg

I think Doris found the right forum to say her congratulations.  


Thanks!  It is a pleasure to be able to help everyone learn.


----------



## Tomas Robinson

Doris said:
			
		

> i think this foro is  really important  . If someone want to learn is better .
> well, congratulations



Welcome to the forum, Doris!  

How long have you been speaking/writing/reading English? It is my native language, I have spoken English for 43 years (more or less  ). 

He tomando tres clases de español, la primera hace 3 años y tengo amigos en Puerto Rico, Mexico y Ecuador. Mi español no es super bueno, pero quiero aprender más cada día y practicar con otros miembros en este sitio.

I have used the forum for only a week. For questions about translations I think the "Spanish-English" forum is best because the people speak in both languages. Also, you can ask questions about English - in English - on the English-only forum.

¡Bienvenidos! ¡Buen suerte!


----------



## Focalist

> Doris, creo que tu mensaje no está en el foro adecuado. Mejor deberias preguntar en el foro español-ingles


El mensaje de Doris ¡sí que está en el "foro adecuado"! Doris no estaba preguntando, sino comentando ... en el foro "comments and suggestions". 

Doris, ¡te damos la bienvenida!

F


----------



## Tormenta

Doris said:
			
		

> i think this foro is  really important  . If someone want to learn is better .
> well, congratulations




Welcome Doris,

These forums are great for learning (and laughing); you might end up making some good friends as well  

Saludos,

Tormenta


----------



## Doris

un beso


			
				Focalist said:
			
		

> El mensaje de Doris ¡sí que está en el "foro adecuado"! Doris no estaba preguntando, sino comentando ... en el foro "comments and suggestions".
> 
> Doris, ¡te damos la bienvenida!
> 
> F


----------

